# Chute d'iphone, écran tactile répond mal



## roxy_rock (16 Février 2008)

Bonsoir, je possède un iphone (sans garantie), et par mégarde, le téléphone est tombé par terre, et depuis il ne fonctionne plus correctement.

La partie haut de l'écran fonctionne normalement, mais celle du bas, là où on effectue le déverrouillage de l'écran, celui-ci ne répond plus. Par contre, le bouton central du bas fonctionne correctement.

Pensant que le choc a atteint le système tactile de l'écran, je ne sais quelles sont les manipulations possibles à effectuer, si vous avez quelques idées...

Merci d'avance​


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2008)

bah, iPhone Orange? si oui, assurance casse...
si iPhone US... bah :/


----------



## roxy_rock (16 Février 2008)

et il n'y a pas de solutions ou de manipulations possibles avant de l'envoyer en réparation?


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2008)

roxy_rock a dit:


> et il n'y a pas de solutions ou de manipulations possibles avant de l'envoyer en réparation?



non, cassé, c'est cassé 
si c'est un bout qui a laché... 

SAV


----------



## roxy_rock (16 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, cassé, c'est cassé
> si c'est un bout qui a laché...
> 
> SAV


 
bah en faite il y a une partie qui fonctionne et l'autre pas. pas de hard reset possible? y aurait-il un endroit où je pourrai je réparer sachant qu'il n'est pas sous garantie?


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2008)

roxy_rock a dit:


> bah en faite il y a une partie qui fonctionne et l'autre pas. pas de hard reset possible? y aurait-il un endroit où je pourrai je réparer sachant qu'il n'est pas sous garantie?



non, c'est juste qu'une partie du tactile est HS.
pas de reset possible


----------



## desertea (16 Février 2008)

Sans garantie ni assurance, aie aie aie !!!!
Peut être il sera plus rentable d'en acheter un nouveau !! 

Tiens nous au jus.


----------



## stephlegab (17 Février 2008)

il existe pas une astuce qui consiste à enlever cette partie du tel. J'ai vu ca sur le net, le mec enlevait l'écran tactile et l'avait remplaçait. Je crois que ça doit se retrouver sur le net? et apparemment l'affaire n'est pas trop compliquée si on s'y connait un petit peu.


----------



## roxy_rock (17 Février 2008)

stephlegab a dit:


> il existe pas une astuce qui consiste à enlever cette partie du tel. J'ai vu ca sur le net, le mec enlevait l'écran tactile et l'avait remplaçait. Je crois que ça doit se retrouver sur le net? et apparemment l'affaire n'est pas trop compliquée si on s'y connait un petit peu.


 
Et tu ne sais pas où on pourrait trouver un écran pas cher? Je suis allé voir un fournisseur, et la réparation m'a été proposé à 150 (remplacement de l'écran tactile par un nouveau).


----------



## stephlegab (18 Février 2008)

roxy_rock a dit:


> Et tu ne sais pas où on pourrait trouver un écran pas cher? Je suis allé voir un fournisseur, et la réparation m'a été proposé à 150&#8364; (remplacement de l'écran tactile par un nouveau).




 malheureusement, je ne me souviens plus ou j'ai pu voir ca.... peut être à la TV..Je ne sais plus.
Essaye de contacter de gros fournisseurs en électronique, et encore, ils ne vendront jamais une seule unité d'ecran. 150 euros tout compris ???

 si j'étais toi, j'appellerais tout simplement apple france. Apple france connait les adresses utiles. Je dirais au tel: mon tel n'étant plus garanti et ayant une panne d'écran, je suis electronicien, pouvez vous me dire ou je peux trouver un écran tactile neuf ?   Ils doivent savoir ça, d'autant plus que leur service après vente est de qualité, ils ne te laisseront pas tomber  je pense.


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2008)

Dire qu'un iPhone n'est plus sous garantie, alors que le produit a moins d'un an, quelque soit la date d'achat!!!
Apple te redirigera au mieux vers un réparateur agree, au pire, ils t'enverront balader!
De plus, Apple est la seule marque a utiliser ce type d'écran, aucune chance d'en trouver ailleurs, sauf d'occas, mais alors la... 


----------



## Vigorex (18 Février 2008)

Personnellement mon écran ne s'allume même plus.... et pourtant il n'est pas tombé rien, dans le genre maniaque et qui fais attention à ses objets y'a pas pire que moi... L'écran saute un coup quand je l'allume... genre une sorte d' "éclair" de couleur marron foncé sur l'écran et puis rien ne se passe, alors il est dans sa boîte depuis le 26 décembre date depuis laquelle je n'ai toujours pas trouvé d'écran de rechange... Mais à titre indicatif du prix, je suis actuellement à Singapour ou un commerçant que je connais bien répare, craque, te trouve tout ce que tu veux et il me proposait la réparation pour 300 dollars Singapouriens, soit 150 euros sachant que c'est une "special price for my friend"   Dômmage que je l'ai oublié sur Paris avant de partir :rose:  Tout ça pour dire que je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de trouvé d'écran à moins de 150 euros en France, en revanche des écrans ça doit être possible d'en trouver à l'unité importés car il ne m'aurait pas proposé de réparer le miens si on n'en trouvait pas sur le marché


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2008)

Mac-aLex a dit:


> car il ne m'aurait pas proposé de réparer le miens si on n'en trouvait pas sur le marché



si, comme pour les CM d'iPod, du 'neuf' a partir de machines cassées ailleurs


----------



## desertea (21 Février 2008)

Après Google, il y a Ebay est ton ami !!!
Une petite recherche avec "écran iPhone" est que voit-on ?
Des écrans pour moins de 120 euros.


----------



## flotow (21 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Après Google, il y a Ebay est ton ami !!!
> Une petite recherche avec "écran iPhone" est que voit-on ?
> Des écrans pour moins de 120 euros.



je ne ferai pas confience a eBay pour un truc si 'rare'... (et surtout, etre comme un con, sans que ca fonctionne )


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je ne ferai pas confience a eBay pour un truc si 'rare'... (et surtout, etre comme un con, sans que ca fonctionne )



Cela ne semble pas être si rare que ça !!!
Evidemment il reste la solution à 399 chez Orange !!!


----------



## flotow (22 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Cela ne semble pas être si rare que ça !!!



beaucoup le ferai tomber?


----------



## eex (22 Février 2008)

Le mien a fait plusieurs très beaux vols planés, mais par chance il tourne encore comme une horloge.

La palme est revenue, deux fois de suite, à un atterrissage forcé sur un parking de station de ski, dans les graviers et la boue


----------



## Zinnn (26 Mai 2008)

Salut!!
J ai exactement le même problème que tu as eu avec ton iphone, la moitié supérieure de l'ecran est devenu insensible.
Pomstock me demande 229 euros pour le réparer car apparemment il y a tout l ecran à changer.
J aimerai bien savoir si tu as fini par le réparer? Ou comment? et surtout à combien?
Merci d avance
Bonne soirée


----------



## La mouette (26 Mai 2008)

Y a pas d'autres solutions que de changer l'écran


----------



## Zinnn (28 Mai 2008)

Oui je sais bien  par contre je trouve que 229 euros c est un peu cher, et j aimerais bien me renseigner un peu plus avant de le réparer. Si vous avez des infos...
Merci d avance!


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2008)

Et oui c'est cher, mais l'écran de l'iPhone est ce qu'il y a de plus cher avec la logic board.
L'iPhone n'a jamais été bon marché


----------



## tefsandau (29 Mai 2008)

Salut à Tous!
  Moi aussi j'ai le même problème que celui énoncé précédement. cet aprèm, j'ai malencontreusement laissé tomber mon iphone dans les escaliers et depuis, seule la partie supérieur de l'écran fonctionne. 
Impossible de faire quoique ce soit, à part on/off. Quelqu'un n'aurait pas une solution (pas trop chère?) pour nous? Help please!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (29 Mai 2008)

Si qqun avait la solution pour faire baisser le prix des pièces détachées de l'iPhone je suis preneur


----------



## BIBITCHE (16 Décembre 2009)

essayez de voir direct sur apple ou de contacter un technicien apple ils peuvent peut-être trouver des solutions plus abordables.


----------



## buskape (18 Décembre 2009)

Ici ils expliquent comment demonter l'écran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsFTlVTSeIA
ou http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9jSg2EVrKM
ou http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFBZUGgA3g4

Tu trouveras les piece necessaire ici(avec outils, 60$) : www.ifixit.com
ou sur ebay.com


----------



## BIBITCHE (18 Décembre 2009)

Pas facile tout ça c'est de la technologie de pointe faite gaffe!!! faudrait le bouziller plus...:mouais:


----------



## BIBITCHE (19 Décembre 2009)

dsl erreur: faudrait PAS le bouziller plus


----------



## buskape (19 Décembre 2009)

BIBITCHE a dit:


> Pas facile tout ça c'est de la technologie de pointe faite gaffe!!! faudrait le bouziller plus...:mouais:



Bah une fois hors garantie il ne te reste plus beaucoup de choix:

Soi, payé 400 a apple pour la réparation
Soi, tenter la réparation soit même pour 50
Soi, acheter un nouveau.

Perso, je tenterais la réparation et j'achèterais un nouveau en cas d'échec


----------



## papa tango charlie (19 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

le mois dernier j'ai cassé l'écran tactile de mon iphone, la vitre a été changée par bricomac  à paris en moins de 5 min pour 100 , travail nickel. Ils travaillent aussi par correspondance. J'en suis ravi.

evidemment, c'est plus cher s'il faut changer l'écran LCD ou un autre élément.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

papa tango charlie a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> le mois dernier j'ai cassé l'écran tactile de mon iphone, la vitre a été changée par bricomac  à paris en moins de 5 min pour 100 , travail nickel. Ils travaillent aussi par correspondance. J'en suis ravi.
> 
> evidemment, c'est plus cher s'il faut changer l'écran LCD ou un autre élément.


Pas trop dur de s'incrire juste pour poster ça ? 
Modo  :modo:


----------



## papa tango charlie (21 Décembre 2009)

c'est quoi le problème? on a pas le droit d'être souvent passif ici ? :rateau:


----------



## -GF- (9 Octobre 2014)

C'est simple , il faut tapoter un peu sur le capteur d'oreille , moi ça m'est arrivé et j'ai tapoté sur le capteur et mon iphone est réparé


----------



## Thoma97 (5 Mai 2019)

Moi sait la même chose plus ou moin il est tomber dans l'eau depuis l'iPhone 7 s'allume mai l'écran ne répond plus sil je fai chenger la vitre sa pourrait remarcher ?


----------

